# Harley Rake



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

Anyone in the Dallas Fort Worth area know where i might find something small like this for rent? TIA


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)




----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Not from DFW, but your local Bobcat dealer should have them as well as any attachment imaginable. I've rented an MT55 from our local one a few times. Fun little machines.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Look at Sunbelt Rentals or United Rentals as they both should have them. I rented one last year when I renovated my lawn and it's the best thing to use to get the lawn right before sod or seed.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for the replies! Quinn, did you rent a standard skid or a small one? Everyone I've called that has the harley rake attachment only has the big 72" units, for the larger skid steers. Several places didn't even know what a harley rake is! &#128516;


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

LawnGeek said:


> Several places didn't even know what a harley rake is! 😄


I had the same issue. "You mean a landscape rake?"
"No, a harley rake."
"Ohh! You mean a rock hound."
"No, it's a harley rake."

I don't know how they have a business dealing with equipment and don't even know equipment. :lol: I called the Bobcat dealer's rental dept and they knew exactly what I wanted.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

Just got off of the phone with bobcat. They call their units "soil conditioners". No compact units available in north Texas. The search continues...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

LawnGeek said:


> Thanks for the replies! Quinn, did you rent a standard skid or a small one? Everyone I've called that has the harley rake attachment only has the big 72" units, for the larger skid steers. Several places didn't even know what a harley rake is! 😄


Sorry, I just saw this. I was able to rent a Dingo with the Harley rake and bucket. Yeah, a full size skid steer is way too much for a normal sized lawn.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> LawnGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies! Quinn, did you rent a standard skid or a small one? Everyone I've called that has the harley rake attachment only has the big 72" units, for the larger skid steers. Several places didn't even know what a harley rake is! 😄
> ...


That's ok sir. Can you tell me which one you rented from? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I rented from Sunbelt Rentals.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I rented from Sunbelt Rentals.


Quinn, I thought for a second you were in the DFW area. Closest sunbelt that has this is 150 miles away. I guess if I get desperate that's always an option. These units just aren't as popular in my area for some reason...


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

I just went through this song and dance last week. From what I learned, Toro and Ditch Witch use a smaller square (shoebox size) bucket attachment plate for the accessories. Bobcat and Cat use the "traditional" skidsteer attachment plate. So make sure whatever you are renting will hookup to your front loader.

I ended up not being able to source a harley rake that would fit a front loader and rented one from a local Cat dealer for $260 for 24hr, then rented a full size skid steer for $300 from HD. It was amazing and made everything easy.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

jsams22 said:


> I just went through this song and dance last week. From what I learned, Toro and Ditch Witch use a smaller square (shoebox size) bucket attachment plate for the accessories. Bobcat and Cat use the "traditional" skidsteer attachment plate. So make sure whatever you are renting will hookup to your front loader.
> 
> I ended up not being able to source a harley rake that would fit a front loader and rented one from a local Cat dealer for $260 for 24hr, then rented a full size skid steer for $300 from HD. It was amazing and made everything easy.


You would think with the thousands of acres of residential lawns getting installed here annually that at least a couple crews would run these. I've not seen anything more than a quick scrape with a standard skid-steer bucket and a manual walk to remove large debris. Flop the sod down and away they go.


----------



## grumpsterfire (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm not in your area but when I was researching this for my theoretical reno that I didn't do, I found my local rental mom & pop had this for rent. It may be an acceptable substitute.

https://turfteq.com/landscaping-equipment/power-rake/

The rental shop called it a "sidewinder power rake". I'm not sure if folks here would classify this as a Harley rake, though.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

When I was trying to rent my Harley rake last year it was very difficult to get one as it was always rented out and I was calling Sunbelt rentals every week to try and reserve it but the guy that had it never returned it, I think they ended up getting one from another store. Like mentioned above, it may be called a PowerRake or Harley Rake but the Soil Conditioner is a total different tool but still might get the job done. I really liked the Harley Rake because it does a great job at removing all the old dead material that was still left in the soil.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

They are sometimes called a "Power Box Rake" as well. "Power Rake" is the typical generic term. But "Harley Rake" is almost as universal as "York Rake" or "Bush Hog" these days.


----------

